# Silent Wings USC 80mm laufen nicht mit 5V Adapter.



## Stalker677 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hi ich möchte nur mal nach fragen ob ihr schon mal beschwerden hattet das die be quiet lüfter Silent Wings USC 80mm BQT nicht wie beschrieben mit 5V laufen? Ich habe es mit zwei verschiedenen adapter versuch. Wurde über die Zeit jetzt anders gelöst b.z.w habe sie auf 7V laufen lassen.Gekauft habe ich die 10.2009.


----------



## be quiet! Support (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: silent wings 2 mit pwm ?!*

Hallo Stalker677,

Fehler dieser Art liegen uns derzeit nicht vor. Im Fall, dass es mit 7V funktioniert, sollte es auch mit 5V funktionieren.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Stalker677 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: silent wings 2 mit pwm ?!*

Hi Marco,
leider laufen die nicht mit 5V, kann es sein das der anlaufstrom mit 5V zu niedrig ist bei der serie vielleicht.


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: silent wings 2 mit pwm ?!*

Hallo Stalker677,

kannst du mir bitte mitteilen, wo du die Lüfter angeschlossen hast? Aufgrund des Arbeitsbereiches zwischen 4V - 14V und der Anlaufspannung von 4V dürfte es bei richtiger Handhabung keine Probleme geben.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Stalker677 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: silent wings 2 mit pwm ?!*

Ich habe die an einen 4 Pin Molex angeschlossen wo es adapter von 5V 7V und 12V gibt, Am 5V stecker liefen die nicht an nur am 7V und 12V drehten sie sich. Jetzt habe ich die am Mainboard direkt angeschlossen da kann ich die auch besser regeln. Die sind noch von der serie Silent wings. Ich würde auch sagen das die schon hatte bevor die richig bekannt wurde, PCGH hatte ca 1 Monat nach meinen kauf die getestet.


----------

